# On Board Chargers



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

ProMite Standard Edition Series I've used these before with good success.


----------



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Take a look at the way the charger functions.
Best are those that charge around 80% and then shift down to trickle charge....you can just plug these in and leave them.

Also take a look at the total charge capacity that will be delivered...this has a bearing on how quickly you will get your batteries back to full charge. 10 watts is nice.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I only go about once a weekend so the speed of charging isn't so much an issue but I would like something that can maintain the batteries well. Thanks for the input guys. This is one I was looking at.

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/harleerod/items/item.aspx?itemid=7209


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a perfectly fine charger.


----------



## Soggy_Dollar (Jul 7, 2008)

Just put the same unit on my boat with the external plug. Great unit. Also read allot of good things about the stealth charger ($175)


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> Just put the same unit on my boat with the external plug.   Great unit.  Also read allot of good things about the stealth charger ($175)


Good to hear. My charger should be in this weekend. I need to get some longer leads so I can reach the battery in the front of my boat from where I want to mount the charger.


----------

